# Routing DC piping to table saw



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

My new Grizzly table saw has a 4" dust collection port on the bottom right side of the cabinet. 

How do you route the 4" ducting/tubing to your table saw? Across the floor where you have to step over? Up and over? If so how far from the saw table do you need to get so the ducting doesn't interfere with the work, especially if you cut up 4X8 sheets?

I plan to use 4" galvanized dryer ducting for the rigid parts, and flexible plastic duct for the bends and tool connections.

Pictures would be helpful. Thanks,


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably the best method would be just to the right side of the table where you aren't handling materials run the pipe up to the ceiling.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*overhead or floor level runs?*

I use 4" PVC on the floor to as close to my mobile DC as possible. Then I use as short as possible 4" flex hose to connect the PVC to the DC. I keep bends to 45's, no 90's and no overhead runs. :surprise2:

This thread will give you the details and photos:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/dust-collection-woodnthings-shop-part-1-a-20273/


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> I use 4" PVC on the floor to as close to my mobile DC as possible. Then I use as short as possible 4" flex hose to connect the PVC to the DC. I keep bends to 45's, no 90's and no overhead runs. :surprise2:
> 
> This thread will give you the details and photos:
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/dust-collection-woodnthings-shop-part-1-a-20273/


Thanks, you provided a great overview of DC in your shop. That was very helpful and gave me some great ideas.


----------



## CaptainMike (Aug 27, 2017)

I got tired of dealing with the large hose and dedicated an 18 gallon Shopvac that I place under the outfeed table. It catches 80-90% of the saw dust, and the dust filter mounted directly above seems to handle what little gets airborne.


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

CaptainMike said:


> I got tired of dealing with the large hose and dedicated an 18 gallon Shopvac that I place under the outfeed table. It catches 80-90% of the saw dust, and the dust filter mounted directly above seems to handle what little gets airborne.


My 14 gal. shop vac is inadequate to remove even most of the dust from the table saw. I flat out need more air volume.

My plan is to purchase a Harbor Freight 2HP DC system on Labor Day with the 25% off coupon. At first it will hook just to the table saw, but over time I hope to connect it to all my shop tools (table saw, router table, planer, miter saw, and band saw).


----------



## CaptainMike (Aug 27, 2017)

I get it, in fact I have my shop plumbed for DC and will hook up the table saw if I have a lot of cutting to do. Just most of the time my shopvac handles the job pretty well without having that hose to trip the light fantastic over. With that said, who doesn't like getting new tools?!!! I have found that much of Harbor Freight tools are more than adequate, and in many cases of very good quality. I'd enjoy hearing how your set up works out.


----------

